# .30-06 vs .35 whelen



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a .30-06 I would like to put a new barrel on, and I have been toying with the idea of going to a .35 Whelen. I've been doing a lot of research on this cartridge and it looks like the Whelen can shoot much bigger, heavier projectiles than the '06 without giving up any velocity and the trajectory is pretty comparable. This looks like it would give the Whelen a big advantage over the '06, but other folks say it won't do anything the '06 won't do and with good 200 grain bullets the '06 will out penetrate the Whelen due to its better SD. Any of you guys have any experience with the Whelen to chime in? Am I getting a performance increase by going to the Whelen or am I just getting the cool factor? Let's say elk would be the primary quarry of this rifle. Is it worth it to go the Whelen?


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Just for my curiosity, if your going to go to that expense, and work in basically creating a new gun, why not start with one already chambered for it and do the R&D to make it better? I am always curious about why guys go this route of changing a rifle with an established caliber to another established, although not near as popular, caliber. I mean I have a friend who made his 06' into a .308 Norma Mag, but you can start with the Whelen platform. No criticism just wondering what your though process is, because I am always for getting more guns. To answer your question, I can't, I have zero experience with the Whelen. I hunt everything with my 06, but so does every other Tom Dick and Harry, so there are no new thougts on it. Also, because its that time of year and all I want to do is talk hunting and guns, what gun are you changing out, is the barel shot out, or are you just having fun? Now because of you I have to go read on the Whelen, Thanks.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

hossblur said:


> Just for my curiosity, if your going to go to that expense, and work in basically creating a new gun, why not start with one already chambered for it and do the R&D to make it better? I am always curious about why guys go this route of changing a rifle with an established caliber to another established, although not near as popular, caliber. I mean I have a friend who made his 06' into a .308 Norma Mag, but you can start with the Whelen platform. No criticism just wondering what your though process is, because I am always for getting more guns. To answer your question, I can't, I have zero experience with the Whelen. I hunt everything with my 06, but so does every other Tom Dick and Harry, so there are no new thougts on it. Also, because its that time of year and all I want to do is talk hunting and guns, what gun are you changing out, is the barel shot out, or are you just having fun? Now because of you I have to go read on the Whelen, Thanks.


Have fun reading about the Whelen, Hossblur. I've read everything about it I can get my hands on lately. My reason for wanting one? Well...I just want one dammit! The gun I'm changing out is an old sporterized mauser. It has a shortish (approximately 19 inch) barrel on it, and I would like something longer for a little higher velocity as well as for aesthetic purposes. Not good enough reasons? Let's just say I'm look a woman who has seen a new pair of shoes in the store and just absolutely has to have them.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I say "GO FOR IT" . Never let convention get in the way of adventure.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a bunch of experience with the Whelen. You will notice an increase in both energy and recoil. I have had two, one built on a 700 Classic and the other was a carbine build for pig hunting. The 06 can't match the Whelen on the top end without seriously pushing the pressure curve. My 24" Whelen could ring the 500 yard gong with ease even though I never shot it that far at game. The guy I sold it to moved to Alaska and has taken every species up there with it including bears and sheep. Add the performance with the cool factor and how can you go wrong? --------------SS


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The .35 Whelen is a fine old cartridge. Easy to load with a nice selection of bullet weights and configurations. It's an excellent elk rifle and was one of the standards for elk hunters before the days of the big magnums of today. Don't expect the same velocities shooting those heavier bullets but heavy guns rely more on bullet weight than velocity to deliver down range energy. Capable of great accuracy.
By all means, build that rifle and have some fun.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys are really twisting my arm here.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong, I say buy the shoes in every color, why just settle for one, I was more curious about what you where changing out.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Go with the Whelen. Conventionality is the arsenic of individuality and adventure. Besides, I don't think anyone is going to question the penetration factor. Say what you will, but I'd take a big bullet with a lot more momentum and starting surface area than worry strictly about penetration. If a penetration argument has to bring in .30 caliber bullets over the standard 180 grains, I'd stick with the opponent. That's just me though. Personally the next rifle I buy will be a 45-70.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Go for it. I have one and love it. 06 is plenty for any game but whelen makes a bigger hole n carries more energy without much added recoil or expense. Energy for whelen is closer to.300 win mag. It is a capable 300 yd cartridge. 250 gr at 2500 fps is the ideal in the whelen. People load it hotter. Of course you dont NEED a 250 gr bullet to kill an elk, but it might just make the difference under certain conditions. I cant support your decision enough. I wish more people were interested in the whelen.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

If you really want a whelen that covers the spectrum get a new barrel that has 1:12" so you can lload bullets up to 310 gr. 310 gr will most likely drop like a rock after 200 yds and be unnecessary in most situations but why not wring a little extra potential out of your new barrel. Original 1920s whelen loads were 250 gr at 2500 fps, 275 gr at 2400 fps and 300 gr at 2300 fps.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Almost related to the topic of the thread, I am thinking of getting a Mosin-Nagant with a bad bore and having it bored out to .358 caliber to make a .358x54r wildcat. It should have ballistics right between a .358 Winchester and .35 Whelen.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

The russians make a 9x54r n the finns have a 9.3x53r. Would be a heavy hitter.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If you were really an _on the edge adventurous_ type you would rebarrel it to .338-06 :grin:

After all, the Whelen is a factory round.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Frisco Pete said:


> If you were really an _on the edge adventurous_ type you would rebarrel it to .338-06 :grin:
> 
> After all, the Whelen is a factory round.


......as is the 338-06 thanks to A-Square. You can even buy factory ammo if you have deep pockets.-----SS


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

My favorite caliber, I'm sending my Barnes 225 TSX over 2800 with my Whelen, I say go for it


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^^^ this is a hot load.^^^^^^^^^ not all Whelens will do this, but even 2700 with a 225 will still thump the ****-dog snot out of whatever you shoot with it.-----SS


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It's been awhile since I came to the firearms and reloading page, and I hadn't seen how many new comments were on this thread. Thank you everyone for chiming in. Looks like a boatload of support for the Colonel! I think I just may take the plunge!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Here I sit many moons later and I still haven't set out to rebarreling this rifle to a Whelen yet but now the funds are starting to fall into place and it is coming closer to becoming a reality. I'm looking at a load from Doubletap that sends a 250 grain speer hot cor out the barrel at a reported 2600 fps. That ought to "thunderdick" the limited entry bull elk that I am getting so close to drawing for!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Here I sit many moons later and I still haven't set out to rebarreling this rifle to a Whelen yet but now the funds are starting to fall into place and it is coming closer to becoming a reality. I'm looking at a load from Doubletap that sends a 250 grain speer hot cor out the barrel at a reported 2600 fps. That ought to "thunderdick" the limited entry bull elk that I am getting so close to drawing for!


Not to be a debby downer but your bull will be just as 'thunderdicked' with your old 30-06. I would take your money and buy a general Wyoming elk tag. Buy a point right now and you are pretty much guaranteed a tag next year. Spend your hard earned dollars on experiences and not gun safe decorations. You can thunderdick more critters that way. I really like that word--Thunderdick! Thunderdick! Thunderdick!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Not to be a debby downer but your bull will be just as 'thunderdicked' with your old 30-06. I would take your money and buy a general Wyoming elk tag. Buy a point right now and you are pretty much guaranteed a tag next year. Spend your hard earned dollars on experiences and not gun safe decorations. You can thunderdick more critters that way. I really like that word--Thunderdick! Thunderdick! Thunderdick!


You are probably right about that, Airborne. I love the .30-06 cartridge and I would have a hell of a time turning it into something else. It certainly is quite capable.


----------

